# Our experience as new RV campers



## Broda

We purchased a new 2015 Jayco White Hawk Ultra Lite Travel Trailer (TT).  During 6 months of owning the unit we experience more failures than expected and horrible warranty repair results.  Five camping trips with failures of one kind or another every time.  Some failures were simple and i fixed them myself, others required lost time at Camping World for repairs under warranty.

The day we picked up the TT, 6 hours from our home, we got a “We Owe” list from Camping World the selling dealership.  The Backrest for the table booth was damaged during their clean up and prep. We left the dealership that afternoon and spent our first night camping before driving home the next day. That night the Converter ran constantly on high speed and we found the Bathroom mirror had a large blemish. We got home the next day and called the dealership, they told us to wait about three months as all new RVs have a shake and break period in which stuff tends to fail. They also told us to contact the Camping World closet to us to coordinate getting the Backrest sent there. It took more than 90 days for that item to get ordered and received, which required a lot of coordination from us - calling Jayco Customer Service and both Camping World locations.

During the 90 days that followed we continued using the TT camping at different places. The second time, the shower leaked water on the floor and we notice the inside speakers had distorted sound, also the battery was boiling and smelling.  We called Jayco Customer Service and they also explained that there would be about a three month shake and break period, not to worry as all would get repaired under warranty, just keep a list of all the issues. The third time, the front of the TT started delaminating, we found a bubble in the floor near the entry door, Chip in the stove top grill and a missing grommet, shower still leaking - very disappointing.

The Backrest finally was received and Camping World scheduled our first repair. We were informed that this first appointment was mostly to verify all the problems and get parts ordered.  While they were repairing the Backrest, we called Jayco Customer Service to explain our concerns about the converter running constantly and boiling the battery.  Camping World confirmed the Converter was defective and Jayco sent a replacement next day priority mail.  Twenty days later we got a call to pick up our TT.  Camping World had replaced the Converter, sealed the shower and confirmed all the other items on our problem list. Jayco agreed and parts were on order.  We arrived and did a walk thru to confirm work performed; found an Electric Control panel was not working, they immediately worked the issue but that cost us a 2 hour delay before leaving - really after 20 days they could not have tested the electrical operation after replacing the converter. Also found the front panel for the converter was bent out, nothing was done for that. We brought the TT home, I took the panel off the Converter and found electrical wires and wire nuts jammed in like a rats nest. It took me over an hour to properly dress the wires and remove wire nuts not needed.  The repair for the Backrest was completed but caused an issue with an access cover for the water pump, it did not close completely.  I had to fix this too.    

The fourth time camping, shower still leaking as before the so called repair, Delamination on front of TT is getting worse and found a small tear in slide out roof. Fifth time, Water still leaking from shower - very frustrating and Electric jack now intermittent.

Four months have passed now. Second time into Camping World for repairs of items noted during first repair/inspection.  About 60 days later got the TT back, onsite walk thru seemed all was good.  We got the TT home and started making the bed, and thats when we saw a horrible issue resulting from the Delamination repair.  Camping World had to remove and replace the entire front of the TT.  Well, in both corners where the mattress meets the bulkhead wall and the wardrobe closet we could see daylight.  On both sides there is a 3/8 inch wide by 5 inch long gap and inside one wardrobe closet there was another gap we could see daylight. Disappointment with our purchase and Frustration getting the better of us, we RAN to a different RV dealership and traded the Jayco in for a trailer made by a different company.

For the Jayco Ultra Lite TT as mentioned earlier, i did some repairs myself.  During these repairs I found several areas of poor workmanship; warped wood framing, excessive staples used to secure boards some of which missed the mark causing the wood to split, equipment installed was not centered inside the space so screws used to hold the item caused the wood edges to split, those speakers - i found had been crushed during assembly, lower end appliances, we just had a feeling of poor quality especially in the workmanship. Our experience with our Jayco Customer Service Rep was good, however Jayco has refused to compensate us for any loses.

For Camping World; we paid $580 for “Documentation Fee” to the selling dealership. Thirty days after sale we tried to register the TT at our local tax office - Camping World had not sent the documentation in - luckily the registry extended the temp tag for another 30 days. We called Camping World to inquire about there inability to process the required documentation, 15 days later the tax office received the necessary form. Neither the sales or service staff ever called with any followup to include our “We Owe” list concerns.  With regards to the Camping World where the TT was serviced, the service advisor assigned to our case was most helpful, BUT - it was obvious they had poor quality of service in workmanship.  Camping World also refused to compensate us for any losses.

(IMO) Our experience left us believing the quality of construction for this Ultra Lite trailer is substandard. Conners must be cut somewhere to lower the weight and cost, that coupled with mass production will yield a poor quality product. Poor after sales Customer Service and poor Repair Service at two Camping World locations will keep us clear of doing business with them.  Lastly, we will not accept a RV with a “We Owe” list again, to much hassle getting the fixes needed after the fact. Hopefully this year with our new camper will leave us with a better feeling about RVing. Good Camping…….


----------



## C Nash

WOW and most Jaco people give them a good reputation but just goes to show any Mfg may let a lemon out.  As for camping World, I want go there.  A good place if you need supplys and can just go in and get it off shelf yourself.  Terrible dealings with service departments.  To many to list but never bought a rv from them.  If a dealer cant fix the problems before delivery pass on it.  Sorry you had such terrible luck with the Jaco.  What do you have now?


----------



## Broda

C Nash said:


> WOW and most Jaco people give them a good reputation but just goes to show any Mfg may let a lemon out.  As for camping World, I want go there.  A good place if you need supplys and can just go in and get it off shelf yourself.  Terrible dealings with service departments.  To many to list but never bought a rv from them.  If a dealer cant fix the problems before delivery pass on it.  Sorry you had such terrible luck with the Jaco.  What do you have now?


Well, after so many issues we started investigating what we were going to do.  So we sold our 1500 pickup, bought a new Dodge 2500 turbo diesel and traded the Jayco in for a Grand Design, Reflection 303RLS 5th wheel.


----------



## C Nash

Bronda, glad you did not let your terrible experience with the jayco run you away from RVing.  I have always said "expect problems with your rv and you want be dissapointed" LOL    Just should not have these kind of problems getting it fixed.  Hope you have better luck with the reflection.


----------



## luv2travel

Reading this is one of my fears, getting out there and the cost is so much more than anticipated. I guess you can't let the fear hold you back!


----------



## C Nash

Luv2travel, if you approach it on cost level then may not be for you.  It just has to be a way of life you enjoy.  The memories, sight and people you meet around the country are priceless


----------



## brodavid

Nash, I agree


----------



## tdst51

Broda said:


> Well, after so many issues we started investigating what we were going to do.  So we sold our 1500 pickup, bought a new Dodge 2500 turbo diesel and traded the Jayco in for a Grand Design, Reflection 303RLS 5th wheel.



Best decision you could have made. You do know not to deal with Camping World ever again, right?!?


----------



## American Roadtrip

There are lessons to be learned, and I doubt many people knew every inkling of what could possibly go wrong. Sorry you had such a bad experience. I have heard not so great things about camping world.


----------



## Terry and shirley

We were at the East shore campground on Seminole lake in fla.. Actually Georgia but a brand new jayco pull camper that was just bought and pulled from camping world in Tallahassee completely failed.... No 12 volt no heater no lights when plugged in nothing.. Brand new... Are you kidding me.. Nobody checked this unit out at all... Never going to buy anything from camping world... I still like jack


----------



## C Nash

Well, noway will I defend Camping World, but these things will happen on new rigs.  Did Camping World do a walk through with the Jayco customer?  Jayco is a popular rv so lots of them are sold.  The more sold the more reported problems.  RVs need to have better quality control but then they may be priced out of rvers range LOL.  When you own a rv "expect trouble and you want be disapointed".   When you buy new there will be things that you have to take back to dealer for fix.  Remember even in a stick built home things happen and you are not towing it up and down roads.


----------

